# Custom Animal Drawings: Portraits of Your Horse



## Laffeetaffee (Dec 5, 2012)

The chart is kind of messing up, here's as clear as I can make it

SIZE: │ 14X17 │ 11X14 │ 8X10 │ 5X7 │
Oil color │ $75 │ $55 │ $35 │ $20 │
Graphite│ $50 │ $35 │ $20 │ $10 │


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

These are lovely. Very talented and great eye.


----------



## barrelracin13 (Dec 19, 2013)

Would love to get one done , can you do any bigger ones?


----------

